# hitchhiking out of philly



## Nerdypunkkid

I planning on hitchhiking out of philly.
Do you think this is good
Planning to fly sighn on exit ramp
or does anyone know of a good place to hitch out of philly


----------



## Diagaro

Dunno about P town was not interested in going to this screwy states bigest cities. but i have been told by numerous baged folk that all forms of hitching is illegal in PA: sign, thumb - even being on or near the onramps to the major arteries now state and county routes see less cops and more people trying to avoid the tolls/crazy drivers walk out one of those and when you feel comfortable with your location do ya thang, i have only walked so much cause i dont like telling the same story over and over again or cooking up new ones to try t get cash or other shit outta ppl wile riding
good luck bro


----------



## Tadaa

i had a big problem getting out of there.. study the bussystem and see how far outside the city you can go that way.
philly was the first city in the usa i tried hitchhiking out.. and apart from Memphis, TN it was the hardest one..


----------



## Gypsy Smile

Well, In a sense, Where are you heading? If I were you I would grab some supplies, maybe a buddy or two, and just go hop on the A.Trail. Perfectly legal for you to walk,(and camp!)But it would be best to have some hiking experience ofcourse, but PA is only ranked a 4 out of ten on Hiking difficulty scale. Im hiking to PA next year here from georgia! Maybe I'll see you along the way brother!


----------



## Diagaro

hop the juice train!


----------



## EphemeralStick

I was able to dig up this link on the hitchhiking laws in PA hopefully it will help! USA Road Travel: State Laws on Hitchhiking in Pennsylvania (PA) - Laws in Pennsylvania -digihitch.com


----------



## MxEx

My girlfriend and I made it a little ways out of there. In attempt to hitch west we took a 128 bus or something like that all the way out to some two story shopping mall and a walmart. There is a woman who works at a restaraunt around there and she says she picks hitchhikers up every time she sees em. North or south get on a train or look up the china town bus.


----------



## Tadaa

king of prussia mall that is i guess.. i didnt have any luck over there.. but somebody was kind enough to drop me off at a different spot.. 
cops can be difficult tho


----------



## Crisp

get on the juice train. that was my only hope of getting out of that god damned city.


----------



## BanMatt

I hitched out of the ghetto by the zoo. Took 5 days to get out and only got 30 some miles. Made money flying a sign though.


----------



## ary

ups train, too....hang at rittenhouse park, find a kid wit a pack, preferably dirty haha, find out what theyre doin, philly is a big awesome city, n theres always hitchers/hoppers in rittenhouse


----------



## ary

yea china town bus too, cheap as fuck, seriously, ull buy a ticket n still have money for beer n a blunt for the way haha


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST

pretty much what everyone else said. if you are set on hitchin out of philly id suppose try the 76 or 676, 95 goes through there tothose are the only ones i really know.


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx

the juice train and chinatown buses are the easiest way to get outta philly. not a good area to hitch from for me... not as bad as outta baltimore though.


----------



## smellsea

are ya'll fuckin with this kid? don't ride juice, you'll get pulled off in baltimore, i promise. theres like 6 or 7 trains that come threw philly a day, it's really easy to hop out. hitch hiking out of there sounds... retarded. if your set on it at least take a few buses out of the city first.


----------



## Meester Bomba

I had a real hard time hitching out of philly. eventually i made it to king of prussia thought it would be better by the mall there and still no dice. eventually had to take a bus to maryland where i knew some people and they drove me out to a decent spot. some chick did bring me a steak dinner though from fridays whilst at the mall and got called a dirty fucking hippie a few times. not a good place.


----------



## Doobie_D

smellsea said:


> are ya'll fuckin with this kid? don't ride juice,.


 
I totally agree with this. The juice train is about the worst idea. Especially if you have zero experience. If i were in yer shoes id just make up the small amount of money for the china town bus to B-more or NYC depending on which direction yer goin. If yer hellbent on hitchin tho id suggest getting as far away from downtown philly as possible. And if yer worried about cops hasslin ya you could hang out at the gas stations around the exit ramps and just ask people if they are going your way and if they'd mind company. Good way for them to get a feel for you and you for them.


----------



## artandrevolution

well i live in philly. go to rittenhouse if you plan on playing hacky sac and being an oogle (which is probably likely on this site).
i've only gotten kicked off the juice train once and that was in north carolina and with ten people hopping to Fest. but the chillest ride is go to where the old oil cans are in west philly, chill in the jungle off the tracks and at 6 pm catch the daily junk that goes to Cumberland Maryland where you can hitch anywhere in a hot second and have a pretty train ride to boot.


----------



## wildboy860

philly yard wa easy as hell, guess i wasn ton the juice train. I had no trouble switchin from piggy back to suicicde in the yard. i dunno good luck to you all. cake walk.....


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

wow that was lame.


----------



## chaosfactorxx

I usually always just hop out of Philly. I'm from the burbs around it and I've always had such a hard time trying to hitch out. I agree with taking the Chinatown bus or hopping. There's hopouts everywhere around there.


----------



## treatment

yeah rittenhouse sucked when i was in philly a few weeks back. if yer hangin out at all go all the way down south street to the bars, you can make money and meet kids.
hop outta philly when you leave, i can't see hitching out being at all successful. and the hopout in philly is fucking cake. don't try and make money down in gray's ferry though it's way blown up.


----------



## chaosfactorxx

The last time I tried hitching outta there was like, 2 years ago and I didn't get one ride at all.


----------

